# "Harper Government Releases Air India Inquiry Action Plan"



## The Bread Guy (7 Dec 2010)

This, from the news release:


> The Harper Government today released the Air India Inquiry Action Plan. The Air India Inquiry Action Plan is the Government's response to the Commission of Inquiry into the Investigation of the Bombing of Air India Flight 182. The Plan was announced by the Honourable Vic Toews, Canada's Minister of Public Safety and the Honourable Jason Kenney, Minister of Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism.
> 
> "In appointing Commissioner Major to scrutinize the institutional failings that led to the worst terrorist attack in Canadian history, our government has listened and has acted in the interests of victims when no other government would," said Minister Toews. "The Air India Inquiry Action Plan is a roadmap to help ensure that such a terrible and senseless act does not happen again."
> 
> ...



More on the Action Plan here.

Previous discussion in these parts:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/60996.0.html (2007)
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/28500.0/all.html (2005)
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/2603.0.html (2003)


----------

